# Google- Global Irritable Bowel Syndrome market to grow at a CAGR of 14.04 percent by ... - WhaTech



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Global Irritable Bowel Syndrome market to grow at a CAGR of 14.04 percent by ...*
*WhaTech*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* is a common disorder of the digestive system causing abdominal cramps, discomfort, bloating, constipation, and diarrhea. Inflammatory bowel disease, which is a chronic disease with recurrent immune response and inflammation of ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

